# LR2/GMail - Send exported images using your GMail account



## Tim Armes (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I’ve just released my latest Lightroom 2 plug-in, LR2/GMail. This export plug-in will send exported images by email using your GMail account.
As an extra nicety, the addresses in your “My Contacts” group are downloaded from your Google account so that they can be offered automatically as you type into the To, Cc and Bcc fields.
There’s one caveat: the plug-in needs to connect to Google SMTP server to send emails, and this may not be possible if you’re behind a firewall.If you have any feature requests etc, you may leave them in my blog entry:

http://www.timothyarmes.com/blog/20...r-images-via-gmail-directly-from-lightroom-2/

Regards,

Tim


----------



## MartinHarvey (Aug 18, 2019)

I get a 404.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 18, 2019)

That first message is from 2009...


----------



## MartinHarvey (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks


----------

